# Best beginner spray gun



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

I've just starting restorin/refreshing old motorbikes, used rattle cans on last one, loads of prep and got a good finish thanks to all advice on here, just bought a new compressor 3hp 90L tank, I have a cheap gravity gun to use on primer, looking for a good gun for base and clear coat?
So small panels and fuel tanks.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

ebay mini guns are fine for this

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Scratch-...651127&hash=item58dcf5aed1:g:cyYAAOSw~FNUY1yP


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

LPLV or HPLV ?
would that hold enough paint to do a fuel tank ?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yes would be enough for a tank


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Scratch-Do...349739&hash=item541a0fcaeb:g:5WEAAOSwDlxU3LXV

What about this one ? By same place I will have to do tank and panels sometimes all together ?


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

LPLV suit a small compressor????

sorry to hi jack your thread...


----------



## Danl94 (Mar 10, 2016)

grab a couple A.N.I R150 guns off of spray guns direct. I have one and they are good all rounders for a budget price and have last me a while. I'm a professional and use it occasionally for smaller jobs and it works great.


----------

